# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Only H1 on 23andme = rare haplogroup?

## Hilary

I read 23andme tests all the most populous H1 subclades, and found a list. I accounted for 14 subclades of H1 not tested on 23andme. Half of those are Germanic and British in origin, the other half are Iberian in origin, 2 of which are Basque. We are Madeiran. 

So so I can only assume we are one of the rarer H1 subgroup. Am I correct? 

Can someone suggest a site to run our 23andme raw data through and could go further than just H1?

----------


## Dibran

> I read 23andme tests all the most populous H1 subclades, and found a list. I accounted for 14 subclades of H1 not tested on 23andme. Half of those are Germanic and British in origin, the other half are Iberian in origin, 2 of which are Basque. We are Madeiran. 
> 
> So so I can only assume we are one of the rarer H1 subgroup. Am I correct? 
> 
> 
> Can someone suggest a site to run our 23andme raw data through and could go further than just H1?


I wouldnt read too into it. 23andme doesnt test everything. For instance, 23andme and LivingDNA both test for H11a. However, 23andme only confirmed H11a, and LivingDNA only confirmed basal H. With MTDNA full sequence, I was confirmed H11a2.

----------


## Hilary

Thanks. I'll try to convince them to take another test. I wish they would come down more in price.

----------


## Dibran

> Thanks. I'll try to convince them to take another test. I wish they would come down more in price.


Yea it is pretty pricey. mtDNA full sequence over at FTDNA should do the trick.

----------


## HGMIVL

Same here. 23andMe confirmed me as H1 but nothing more specific. I took the full sequencing at Family Tree DNA and came back as H1j3.

----------


## Shynight

I had a full sequence from Family Tree DNA and they said I was H1, but isn't there supposed to be a subclass to that?

----------

